# Where to hunt in Free State



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that I've moved to Maseru, I'm almost ready to go. That is as soon as I get my car and bow here. So, I'm looking for a place to go meat hunting near by. When I say near, I mean within about 3 hours drive. 

Now that we have that taken care of. Does anyone need a front differential for a Land Rover 110? I have new one coming down from Kenya and I never used it.

3D time now. Again, I have some Free State questions, Does anyone know of any clubs near Ladybrand give or take an hours drive?

Thanks all for the help and I look forward to meeting all of you once I get some wheels and can start traveling around.

Rock on,
Norm


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Hi

I live in Bloemfontein about 1 1/2 hours drive from Maseru and there is a few guys who do hunting in our area I can do the introductions if you like here is a couple of bowshops that also act as ''outfitters''.

You have three bowclubs close to you one in Bethlehem 2 in Bloemfontein two of these clubs host 3d from time to time and there is one club in Kimberley that is also active in 3d but it is about 3 hours from you.

There is a big 3d competition coming up in October in Bloemfontein.

Maybe we should meet and I can give you all the details about the setup in the FS and the contact details.

Regards
Marius


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to civilization.! Now that you are here, why don't you get your arse over to Tzaneen next week for our bowhunting convention ?


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I wish that I could make it up North, but I'm still waiting my my truck to get loaded onto a ship in Kenya. Hopefully it will make it here still running. That should be in 3 or 4 weeks I hope. Good luck to all next week a the convention.

Norm


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hi Norm....*

Welcome this side mate, I have a friend who hunts withj bow and black powder how is based in kimberly hes a great guy and it would be great if you could hook up with him, he could take yo to his hunting grounds.

My partner and I may also be interested in the Diff you speak of...I will PM you in this regard.

How are you enjoying the one of coldest parts of Southern Africa in contrast to Kenya being equatorial? I am so looking forwrd to giving you the grand tour of our neck of the woods, so best be putting in for leave.....:wink: 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

